# 2007 mercedes c280 speed sense wire



## streetnoyz (Apr 7, 2010)

Does anyone know where to get the speed sense on the mercedes c280. I understand it is a canbus system but Soundgate no longer offers canpulse info and Pac -audio does not support speedsense. I am hoping someone will have the info here for the speed sense 
thanks 
Paul


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

streetnoyz said:


> Does anyone know where to get the speed sense on the mercedes c280. I understand it is a canbus system but Soundgate no longer offers canpulse info and Pac -audio does not support speedsense. I am hoping someone will have the info here for the speed sense
> thanks
> Paul


 Close as I could get is an 2001 CLK320, not the same I know... But here it is they have the VSS listed in there.
Credit where it is due from "The12volt.com"
http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/forum_posts.asp~TID~8883


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

behind the cluster, brown wire usually reading between 5-6 volts when the vehicle is running.


----------



## streetnoyz (Apr 7, 2010)

thanks guys!


----------



## Cobraguy (Feb 9, 2010)

My wife's 2004 CLK had it on the CANBUS. I had to buy a module for it...then it was simple as could be. And I bought the module from Soundgate. It depends on what you have for a system on your car as to what you will require. I found another one from Europe and bought it for the later style vehicles...which I suspect you have with a 2007 model. I should still have it...let me look and see. But quite honestly, if I were you, I would find a custom shop that works on Mercedes. Ask your dealer who they use for their custom installs. Go to them and see what they say. You are screwing around with a very, very expensive car to repair if you miss...


----------

